# Temporary Address.



## oxacca (May 22, 2015)

Hi I will be moving to Thailand soon on a Retirement Visa, I aim to be traveling around the country quite a bit in the first year and will also be making a couple of short trips back to the UK. I understand that I will need a bank account in Thailand which will of course necessitate having an address, anyone have any ideas where I can find a secure legitimate address I could use for this purpose.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

oxacca said:


> Hi I will be moving to Thailand soon on a Retirement Visa, I aim to be traveling around the country quite a bit in the first year and will also be making a couple of short trips back to the UK. I understand that I will need a bank account in Thailand which will of course necessitate having an address, anyone have any ideas where I can find a secure legitimate address I could use for this purpose.
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not In Thailand and know nothing of what information you are looking for. Had an idea though. If you can't get information, then try sending an email to the UK Embassy in Thailand. Never know, they may have thoughts and ideas that will help.


Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Mailboxes Etc has offices all over Thailand (other providers as well) and you can rent a PO Box, but I am unsure if that will meet the requirements for Immigration when you make your 90 day reports. Some of them use a "Suite XXXX" address, so that may solve the problem.


----------

